# Cabos/southern Baja



## dominicEF (Nov 15, 2010)

I need a nice spot for everyday living and an apartment + a car rental company near by.
This will be my first time there and plan on staying a couple of months.
Where should I go?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Dominic. Perhaps someone who resides in Baja Sur will come to your rescue with information. I'm in mainland Mexico and have no experience with the Baja tourist destinations.


----------



## dominicEF (Nov 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the forum, Dominic. Perhaps someone who resides in Baja Sur will come to your rescue with information. I'm in mainland Mexico and have no experience with the Baja tourist destinations.


hi Rvgringo, thanks for the welcome.


----------



## burgandy01 (Nov 25, 2010)

I lived in Cabowith my family last summer. The best place is by Sunset Beach. We lived in an apt. up on the hill by sunset beach--they say it's cooler there than the corridor, which most people will say is the most desireable part. Our apt. was 10,000 pesos but it included cable, internet, and everything else. Had a superb pool and even a little workout room. It was called "Villa Dorada". Let me know if you have any other questions about CAbo. There is a Walamart, Costco, Samsclub, HomeDepot, and quite a few American fast food chains---don't go to Burger King though.


----------



## burgandy01 (Nov 25, 2010)

This palce is just 5 min. from the main strip but quiet. Keep in mind that anything near downtown will be VERY loud due to the nightclubs.


----------



## dominicEF (Nov 15, 2010)

burgandy01 said:


> I lived in Cabowith my family last summer. The best place is by Sunset Beach. We lived in an apt. up on the hill by sunset beach--they say it's cooler there than the corridor, which most people will say is the most desireable part. Our apt. was 10,000 pesos but it included cable, internet, and everything else. Had a superb pool and even a little workout room. It was called "Villa Dorada". Let me know if you have any other questions about CAbo. There is a Walamart, Costco, Samsclub, HomeDepot, and quite a few American fast food chains---don't go to Burger King though.


Hi Burgandy,
Thanks for your feedback.
My monthly rental is set at no more than $500us a month for a 1 bedroom fully furnished apartment. 
I prefer the cabos but La Paz maybe for affordable at this time.
Whats your opinion on the cost of living in the cabos area?


----------



## burgandy01 (Nov 25, 2010)

dominicEF said:


> Hi Burgandy,
> Thanks for your feedback.
> My monthly rental is set at no more than $500us a month for a 1 bedroom fully furnished apartment.
> I prefer the cabos but La Paz maybe for affordable at this time.
> Whats your opinion on the cost of living in the cabos area?


You shouldn't have any trouble finding that. I saw 1 bedrooms post on craigslist around downtown for $300 USD, it was called "Brisas"---though I don't think it was fully furnished. Most apts are furnished so no worries there.
Actually, they say that La Paz has better beaches for swimming. HOWEVER, La Paz does not have a small town feel or quite the ambiance, and is much hotter.

Have you considered Pescadero? It is about 1hr away from Cabo, a bit cooler, small town... Nice beach for surfing. Probably priced similar to Cabo. If you prefer a quieter scene San Jose is super nice and probably a bit cheaper than CAbo, only 30 min. away. 

If you go down in person to check out the place, we have friends that run "Cabo Inn" hotel which is VERY affordable, fantastic Mexican ambiance, and they can give you great discounts on activities/cabs. You can say Erika and Luis recomended you.

I found that food wasn't any cheaper than the states unfortunately.

Are you looking to live there long term? Are you retired?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just realize that Cabo is one of the most expencive cities to live in Mexico due to heavy tourist trade,
La Paz is more a Mexican town and hence it will be more reasonable for housing,restaurants and bars...and renting a car might run $40 a day or more....


----------



## dominicEF (Nov 15, 2010)

burgandy01 said:


> You shouldn't have any trouble finding that. I saw 1 bedrooms post on craigslist around downtown for $300 USD, it was called "Brisas"---though I don't think it was fully furnished. Most apts are furnished so no worries there.
> Actually, they say that La Paz has better beaches for swimming. HOWEVER, La Paz does not have a small town feel or quite the ambiance, and is much hotter.
> 
> Have you considered Pescadero? It is about 1hr away from Cabo, a bit cooler, small town... Nice beach for surfing. Probably priced similar to Cabo. If you prefer a quieter scene San Jose is super nice and probably a bit cheaper than CAbo, only 30 min. away.
> ...



If my first visit goes well I'll be back every year for the winter season.
My doctor told me to pack my bags to avoid health problems. 
I think the best thing would be to fly into san jose del cabo and explore/enjoy los cabos for awhile and might even check into the Cabo Inn. :clap2: 
I'll head up to La Paz later to explore that area too and maybe a day trip to Los Barriles just south of Pescadero.


----------



## dominicEF (Nov 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Just realize that Cabo is one of the most expencive cities to live in Mexico due to heavy tourist trade,
> La Paz is more a Mexican town and hence it will be more reasonable for housing,restaurants and bars...and renting a car might run $40 a day or more....


Thanks Chicois8, I'll be visiting La Paz on my trip.:clap2:


----------

